# Texas Rescue



## pdsniper (Sep 8, 2017)

My Airboat SAR team went to Texas to help do Rescue with our Airboats it was one big mess there much bigger than Katrina and I worked that one as well here are a few pictures that were take with the cell phone while I was there, now it looks like we will be working either Florida or the Georgia coast


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Wow,,,, amazing,,,, great that you were able to help out,,,,


----------



## Josey (Sep 8, 2017)

Good thing DHS didn't show up, order you to stop taking pictures, and threaten to confiscate your camera.

That's what they did to my dad when he was helping after Katrina.


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 8, 2017)

Thanks for your service to our friends in Texas.  Looks like you will be busy for a while.


----------



## GAJoe (Sep 8, 2017)

Thanks for what you did and continue to do. You and your team are a blessing to many.


----------



## carver (Sep 9, 2017)

Thank you pdsniper,stay safe


----------



## pdsniper (Sep 11, 2017)

now we are waiting of orders from FEMA to go where needed in Florida or what ever state has flooding after Irma, DHS won't bother us we are all Law Enforcement, I did work Katrina for seven days it was a lot of crazy stuff going on over there made over 800 rescues


----------



## rip18 (Sep 11, 2017)

Be safe!  Thanks for sharing the shots!


----------

